
Pfizer, BioNTech began human trials of Covid-19 vaccine. Could roll out in Sept - tempestn
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-nw-nyt-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine-human-trials-20200505-fqdnotkzbzbw7bzfozc2hnw4ym-story.html
======
lbeltrame
I don't know for the Pfizer vaccine, but at least the Oxford and the Sinovac
candidate vaccines have been tested in animals: the former should (according
to a New York Post article) send their results for peer review soon, the
latter has a preprint on biorxiv.

